# Super Visa



## wellacres (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Has anyone acquired a Super Visa and how long did it take. Plus if moving to Canada under this method can you later apply for Permanent Residence as and when it is reinstated. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't believe you can acquire Permanent Residence from the Super Visa.


----------



## wellacres (Nov 26, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't believe you can acquire Permanent Residence from the Super Visa.


So if we were in Canada on a Super Visa and the parental sponsorship immigration was reinstated we could fall between the two systems


----------



## rhornal (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually, the super visa was created in order to help decrease the stress of families not being able to be together while they waited to get their PR application reviewed (and accepted or rejected). 

So, alot of PR applicants that already have their applications in an advanced state and possibly nearing completion (in a year or two or three) are now getting the super visa, and coming to Canada to wait for their PR status to be approved (Its a ten year maximum, multi-entry visa that allows visits for up to 2 years at a time). So now, someone's 77 year old mom can come and wait here for a couple years and at least get to know her grandchildren before a) she dies, b) they grow up, c) her PR visa gets rejected, or d) her PR visa get approved.

I have even heard of some applicants that have applied for the super visa for their parents, to see if they like it enough (can last all winter!) to apply for a PR visa. People are not prohibited from applying for a PR visa just because they already have a super visa. Not at all. And they won't fall between 'the cracks' any more than someone else (overseas) will.


----------



## rhornal (Jun 12, 2012)

One more clarification:

You are correct, you cannot obtain a PR visa through the super visa application process. It's entirely different.


----------



## wellacres (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for reply. 
So if I am living in Canada under the Super Visa and the 'parental/grandparent' PR visa is reinstated could I then apply for it whilst in Canada


----------



## supervisa (Sep 11, 2013)

*Super visa Canada*

Deleted.


----------



## rhornal (Jun 12, 2012)

Can I post ( a better) link too? An agency that gives instant quotes of all top Canadian 'visitor to canada' (super visa) insurance policies?

BestQuote has been servicing the super visa traveler market since the beginning in 2011

Best of luck, Mr. 'Supervisa'


----------

